
Hire the Right VP of Marketing, or You'll End Up with Blue Pens - gk1
https://www.saastr.com/hire-the-right-type-of-vp-marketing-or-youll-end-up-with-a-bunch-of-blue-pens/
======
FrozenTuna
(2015). Its nice to tag articles with the date in the title. Other than that,
its a decent read. Fingers crossed that its relative to me in a few months
once my side app is complete

------
lithos
There are two types of articles those that are read, and those that have email
pop-ups. (Penalized by Google and and readers).

